# Factory GTO Lug Nut Caps



## DBrac34 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm trying to find out where i can find the factory lug nut caps for my goat, i didnt know to they come off easy when i did my brakes and used a lug nut and stripped them out. So now they dont sit on their snug and will fall off.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Dbrac..

You should have a yellow cap puller tool in with your spare tire. If you don't see your dealer parts dept to order one. Each car came with one, or should have come with one. Dealer ordered, they are very salty.

You can search ebay but they are hard to find.

You can try >>> Late Model Auto Recyclers (northeast ohio auto salvage) Late Model auto parts in Northern Ohio


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought the pointy flat end of the lug remover tool was what you were supposed to use to remove the caps. Do yourself a favor and just take some caps off a dealership car instead of buying through the dealership. Give them their own medicine and buy themselves 7 dollar plastic caps.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, you need 1.5 in. long to replace the stock lug nut with caps.



Hi,
I bought these for my after market wheels. Should work fine for the stockers.

eBay Motors: Lug Nuts Bulge Acorn Metric 12x1.5 Chrome 20 Long (item 270215138020 end time Mar-03-08 20:12:36 PST)

Larry


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

They are very expensive. Walmart lost one of mine when I had them rotate my tires. They claimed they were all on there when I left, lieing bastards. Anyways, I went to the stealership and they had plenty in stock. As somebody else stated earlier, they are almost 7 dollars a cap, actual price was in the extreme high sixes if I remember right. I only had money on me to buy 2. So I replaced the one that fell off and keep the extra in my center console.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BastropGTO said:


> I thought the pointy flat end of the lug remover tool was what you were supposed to use to remove the caps. *Do yourself a favor and just take some caps off a dealership *car instead of buying through the dealership. *Give them their own medicine* and buy themselves 7 dollar plastic caps.


The tool is to remove the caps.

Stealing them from other cars can be a real expensive deal if caught. Your train of thought just adds the to crime rate. Is this how you mod your car and replace parts?? 

How is giving them a dose of their own medicine logic when he himself damaged them??? 

You're thievery mentality will eventually backfire.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

If you can't find or don't want to buy new ones, you can always try a low cost route by using your old caps... apply a small amount of RTV silicone on the inside surface of each cap, press on and hold for a couple minutes until the silicone sets up some.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Several of mine also fell off. I lost about 5 of them in the past 3 years. When I 1st lost 2 of them I went and bitched to my dealer. Told them it should be covered under warranty. Stated that parts should not be falling off my car . The dealer gave me 2 packs of them for free. Use a little bit of silicone to keep them in place.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The tool is to remove the caps.
> 
> Stealing them from other cars can be a real expensive deal if caught. Your train of thought just adds the to crime rate. Is this how you mod your car and replace parts??
> 
> ...


No, I would never personally steal to replace my parts. I just thought someone should offer the "id" (devil shoulder monkey) approach. The 'own medicine' bit was tongue-in-cheek, they wouldn't think twice of you having to pay 6 bucks a cap, so (bad logic part) why should you feel bad about them having to pay their own 6 bucks a cap. This is not right, as the dealership isn't the one putting prices on the caps, it is higher up than them. The dealership is required to charge what they do, if it were up to them I'm sure they would be much cheaper. 

GTO Judge, I went wrong when I neglected to include a smilie or another line of text to reveal my not-seriousness. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nooooooo problem....LOL....... I had someone help themselves to those nifty little GTO logo valve caps off of mine. I only had them a week until some azzhole decided they'd look better on his. They were gone before I got the credit card bill for em'. I pitty da fool.....


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh ya - had some blue ovals on my 97 F-150 that lasted 2.5 days. One trip to get pizza and all 4 were gone. I was in a nice "SUV Soccer Mom Town" No place is 100% safe anymore, period...Please no thieves on this Forum...:willy:



GTO JUDGE said:


> Nooooooo problem....LOL....... I had someone help themselves to those nifty little GTO logo valve caps off of mine. I only had them a week until some azzhole decided they'd look better on his. They were gone before I got the credit card bill for em'. I pitty da fool.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Oh ya - had some blue ovals on my 97 F-150 that lasted 2.5 days. One trip to get pizza and all 4 were gone. I was in a nice "SUV Soccer Mom Town" No place is 100% safe anymore, period...Please no thieves on this Forum...:willy:


I fixed em PDQ....I got theft proof ones... They have a carbon fiber insert you must use a special key to tighten them on and remove them. Works great, costly but I still still have em'. Caused techs fits at the dealer when I forgot to remove them for servicing and they had no idea what was going on. You try and remove them normally and they just spin.


----------

